# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Hard Times Bluegrass Festival

## Mandobart

Just got confirmation recently that yes, its on this year!  Hard Times Bluegrass Festival near Hamilton, Montana.

I've never been before, but all other festivals in the NW have been cancelled into next year.  I'm planning on going.

----------

Murphy Slaw, 

Willem

----------


## Bill McCall

Good luck with that.  A few hundred strangers, singing to each other in groups, sharing all kinds of space.  What could go wrong?

Btw, Stevenson (Columbia Gorge Bluegrass Festival) is still on, decision on 7/1.  A lot closer.  I’ll bet it happens if they can get any bands to play.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

I would guess if your singing you have to wear a mask?...

----------


## banjoboy

> Good luck with that.  A few hundred strangers, singing to each other in groups, sharing all kinds of space.  What could go wrong?
> 
> Btw, Stevenson (Columbia Gorge Bluegrass Festival) is still on, decision on 7/1.  A lot closer.  Ill bet it happens if they can get any bands to play.


Stevenson is canceled. Only festival Left is bluegrass from the forest in Shelton, which is scheduled to happen now in September. Even winter grass was canceled for next year.

----------


## bigskygirl

Canceled for 2020

http://hardtimesbluegrass.com/

----------

doc holiday

----------


## John Soper

A dearth of festivals that may last into 2021.  Wear a mask, wash your hands, physical distancing.  Stay safe so that we can get this pandemic under control.

----------


## pops1

We have started a little performance on the porch of a wonderful Victorian house where we have had many years of great jams. Now it's a performance each Friday with folks sitting in lawn chairs in the lawn and sipping a few cocktails.  You can also get food and eat it outside. It is nice and a resemblance of normal, well as normal as one can get in these days. Tip jar for the performers and most folks are generous. Take care all and be safe.

----------


## Mandobar

There are some festivals that are going virtual, which in some instances makes it easier for a lot of us to attend.  I signed up for River Tunes https://rivertunesathome.net

I look at it this way; I don't have to pack, travel or lug gear.  I can change instruments on the fly, don't have to choose which ones to bring.  I can sleep in my own bed, and don't have to worry about where the facilities are.  

After more than a decade traveling for work, constantly going from one site to another, I could rarely muster the enthusiasm to travel, even to festivals.  For some these are opportunities to study and learn from some great folks, who could really use the work right now.  This may even lead to being able to attend virtually even after this mess has passed.  Kudos to Don Julin and Joe Carr, and all the other great folks who are putting on River Tunes!

----------


## bigskygirl

Loving these virtual events - all from the comfort of my own home.  Yes, hoping this has opened the way for more of these after the pandemic has passed, after a lifetime of travel we retired to our happy  place.  I mostly limit travel to places I can drive to in a day or 2.  Of course I miss the interaction with others - jamming, concerts, open mics, etc.  Thanks for sharing info.

----------


## Mandobar

Check out the Workshops tab off the main Cafe page.  Lots of camps going virtual, including Fiddle Hell, Southwest Mandolin Camp, Portal Irish Festival (featuring Marla Fibish), etc.  While I miss playing with folks, I've been learning clawhammer, fiddle, and doing some mandolin work via the net, hoping to come out on the other side of this with some major revved-up and reignited music muscles.  This is also a great revenue stream for musicians, some of whom are literally out of work, so I am hoping it catches on.

----------

bigskygirl, 

Russ Donahue

----------

